# my NC Lexington bbq sauce



## sniltz (Nov 28, 2009)

This is a stickler in the western section of North 
Carolina.  I use it to finish the shoulder off, and to use it on the bun with our red coleslaw.
2 1/2 cups of apple cider vinegar
1 cup of ketchup
2 tbsp of brown sugar
1 tbsp of black pepper
1 tbsp of hot pepper flakes
1 tbsp of hot sauce
1/2 tbsp of kosher salt
1/2 tbsp of ground chipotle
1/2 tbsp of garlic powder
and 1 cup of water

We use this alot at my house and have use it when smoking for friends.  It is really good on pork but can be used with chicken.


----------



## moltenone (Nov 28, 2009)

nice recipe,is this a mix and use or must you cook it?



thanks


Mark


----------



## rivet (Nov 28, 2009)

You would mix all the ingredients in a saucepan and simmer them until they thicken up to the consistency you want. This looks like a great recipe from the Western half of Carolina, and it tastes great! 

If you prefer a less sweet finishing sauce check out the Eastern Carolina sauces that are vinegar based and not thick. 

It's all real good stuff


----------



## fire it up (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good sauce to try, of course the chipotle in it doesn't hurt one bit.


----------



## treegje (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for share it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





is on my list to make


----------



## sniltz (Nov 28, 2009)

Rivet you are right. I like both, because I grew up at the coast and then moved up here in the piedmont area of NC.  If you prefer the eastern just take out the ketchup and brown sugar.  They both compliment the Pork well.  also most people take a little pit of their rub and put it into the sauce.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 28, 2009)

Now thats a pretty good looking sauce. You say it's from northwestern part of north carolina. Ok you talk about a state divided that one has us all beat.


----------



## hemi (Nov 28, 2009)

In a pinch I used that recipe [almost identical] on some grilled chicken
just for a change.    That is what we ALWAYS use now for bbq bird.
   Like U say , we just leave out the ket and sug. and it is more of an eastern thing. I live in Salisbury, where U at ?    Hemi.


----------



## rivet (Nov 28, 2009)

If you (roughly) drew a line (South to North) connecting Rock Hill at the South Carolina line, Sanford & then Roanoke Rapids at the Virginia line, you'd have a pretty good idea at where the sauces break out. The eastern third of the state cut out by this line, is low ground, sand hills and coastal plain. Lot different from the piedmont and the mountains of the west.

Yep, it's definitely a regional thing, but let me tell you.....Carolina BBQ is ALL good!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 28, 2009)

Where in the piedmont are you? I see more eastern than western around here in Winston.


----------



## sniltz (Nov 28, 2009)

I live in China Grove, NC, about 15 miles south of Salisbury.  I eat, breathe, and dream about slow cook pork.   Another thing thats different about the state is, that in the east part they usually use the whole hog, and in the west where I live we mostly use the shoulder.  I have done both and love both.


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 5, 2009)

well I have this on the stove right waiting for it to boil.I just cook it down till it gets some consistancy right?


----------



## sniltz (Dec 5, 2009)

you can bring it to a boil or you can just mix it and let it sit for a day the shake it up.  Either way will work.   boiling it will mix the ingredents faster.


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks sniltz,
I guess I am new to finishing sauce.I thought it would thicken up quite a bit and be more like a store bought bbq sauce,or did I do something wrong?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds like a great sauce, thanks for the recipe...


----------

